# Wife can't orgasm from foreplay alone.



## Knips (May 23, 2017)

Hello all, I am toghether with my wife for about 15 years. Whe have still a good sex life and despite having 3 children and being very busy with work and household we manage to have sex 1 - 2 times a week. My wife orgasms about 75% of the time we have sex. The thing is she only orgasms from penetration alone and has always vaginal orgasms, but she needs to have clitorial stimulation too to be able to orgasm. I love to have sex with my wife and love it when i can give her her orgasm, but somethimes i would like to give her an orgasm during oral or when fingering. Until now i haven't been able to do that. Are there others who experiencing the same?


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

Knips said:


> Hello all, I am toghether with my wife for about 15 years. Whe have still a good sex life and despite having 3 children and being very busy with work and household we manage to have sex 1 - 2 times a week. My wife orgasms about 75% of the time we have sex. The thing is she only orgasms from penetration alone and has always vaginal orgasms, but she needs to have clitorial stimulation too to be able to orgasm. I love to have sex with my wife and love it when i can give her her orgasm, but somethimes i would like to give her an orgasm during oral or when fingering. Until now i haven't been able to do that. Are there others who experiencing the same?


What if she plays with herself while you are fingering or performing oral? That’s the quickest way for me. 

Does she give you any direction? Does she tell you what feels good or doesn’t feel good? My husband and I have been having sex for almost 17 years now and there’s definitely been some hits and misses. It can be a little awkward to say “I don’t like that” so pay attention to her reactions and don’t be afraid to ask her. 

Start slow and be patient. It can take awhile and if she’s like me, one miss step can restart the process. 

Or maybe it’s just not her thing. That’s ok too. At least she can orgasm!


----------



## Maxwedge 413 (Apr 16, 2014)

_Fore_-play. As in before the main event. Get her warmed up and close and then switch to the main event, which you know she can finish to. My wife doesn't care for oral or too much manual (on her) and quickly moves me to PIV, which always works for her.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

Knips said:


> Hello all, I am toghether with my wife for about 15 years. Whe have still a good sex life and despite having 3 children and being very busy with work and household we manage to have sex 1 - 2 times a week. *My wife orgasms about 75% of the time we have sex. The thing is she only orgasms from penetration alone and has always vaginal orgasms*, but she needs to have clitorial stimulation too to be able to orgasm. I love to have sex with my wife and love it when i can give her her orgasm, but somethimes i would like to give her an orgasm during oral or when fingering. Until now i haven't been able to do that. Are there others who experiencing the same?


among other things, you can count your lucky stars, because many a man would be ecstatic about that!


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

jorgegene said:


> among other things, you can count your lucky stars, because many a man would be ecstatic about that!


Yep. This would seem like a very odd cause for concern to most men.


----------



## LeananSidhe (Feb 6, 2018)

Rocky Mountain Yeti said:


> jorgegene said:
> 
> 
> > among other things, you can count your lucky stars, because many a man would be ecstatic about that!
> ...


I get it. For the first couple of years that my husband and I were having sex he couldn’t orgasm by oral sex or handjobs. I was so freaking proud of myself the first time I made it happen.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

LeananSidhe said:


> I get it. For the first couple of years that my husband and I were having sex he couldn’t orgasm by oral sex or handjobs. I was so freaking proud of myself the first time I made it happen.


Bless you for your perseverance.


----------

